# Honey display stands



## T.Smith (Aug 26, 2009)

Looking for some ideas for honey stands to put in stores and on front porch for honor based sales. Would really appreciate any pics for some ideas You can pm them to me if you'd like. Thanks in advance. Tracy


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

See this thread for a nice one with photos:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...display&p=823506&highlight=display#post823506


----------



## T.Smith (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks. That's a nice stand. Any more ideas


----------



## alexanderkjones (Jun 11, 2013)

Tracy, do you have any thoughts on what you'd like your stand to look like? Something rustic or modern? What type of stores will the stands be in? Do you currently have a brand? 

You could use reclaimed materials for something inexpensive and eclectic but if you were looking for a more polished display you could start looking into cut plexiglass or routed mdf. If you have a direction, ideal budget, and desired time commitment for construction I'd be happy to give you some more targeted design ideas.


----------



## T.Smith (Aug 26, 2009)

I was looking for a rustic look. Something small but that would catch attention on a sales counter or wherever I can put them. I've got permission at a barber shop and a couple small mom and pop stores. Was thinking of a deep honey super with trays in it to lift bottles up so you could see them. I don't have a brand just my name.


----------



## alexanderkjones (Jun 11, 2013)

Maybe try setting the super on it's side and putting shelves in there like a small cabinet. You could add a simple honeycomb stencil pattern on the inside and use a solid color for outside. Standing the display in front of a window would make the honey jars glisten just a bit and attract attention, or you could aways position it near a light. Would something like that work?


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

This is in my insurance office and works well.


----------

